# Dance in old times!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I studied the moves in johannes holzel music videos like der kommissar, maschine brennt and they seem very much similar to the court dance in mozart times of 800 a.d. but individually done! The clap, the sway movements and the allure...!!!






The dance moves are very same then were done by couples in court of herr mozart fandango!






I don't know why i like it sooooo much!

What are your views?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Also this dance video of falco...


----------

